

Show HN: Walkbase, room-level context for your apps. - njern

Hi guys!<p>Our team of HN lurkers been hard at work for what feels like an eternity now and today we're proud to present our first public product: The Walkbase library for Android. You can get it at www.walkbase.com<p>With Walkbase, app developers can push location-specific room-level context (e.g. in-game content, coupons, mobile ads) to various smartphone apps. The idea is to give you a logical context (e.g Starbucks, SOMA) rather than an approximate GPS position for your users and we hope devs will be able to build a bunch of cool stuff on top of this.<p>We hope you like it and find it useful. Feedback is of course very welcome!
======
sebsoler
Hey guys I've tried signing up as a developer but haven't gotten a
registration email yet and therefore can't start using the library, is there
some sort of waitlist??

I'm currently developing an app that could really use Walkbase's library /
functionality, I'm really excited to start building with Walkbase as soon as
possible!!

~~~
TuomasW
Hi, Sorry for the inconvenience. Seems that some of the registration emails
end-up in the spam-folder for some users.

Please check your spam folder for the mail. If it's not there, you can contact
us directly at support@walkbase.com and well set you up an account directly
asap.

,,Tuomas Wuoti CEO, Walkbase

~~~
sebsoler
No problem, the confirmation email was in spam folder, found it and my account
is active! Thx, really great API, can't wait to start developing with it!!

~~~
TuomasW
Great to hear. We're happy to have you as part of the growing Walkbase
developer community. If anything comes up, we're here to help!

------
arkitaip
Just reading "indoor positioning platform" is enough to make me salivate. Most
interesting startup I've heard about in ages.

------
sebsoler
This is AWESOME!!!! Exactly the location functionality I was looking for to
support a new app I'm building

~~~
TuomasW
Great to hear! Hit us up on info@walkbase.com if you have any questions on
this.

------
qxb
Clickable: <http://www.walkbase.com>

------
joshontheweb
this is pretty cool if it works. It would be a great companion to a service
like Apple's Find My Friend service they just launched.

